# DreamChii Tote It (Bag)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello! here's another creation made by DreamChii 

A lovely tote bag. This was custom made for a client of mine but is available to make more orders if need be :albino:









interior is layered with polyester batting for a tough & soft feel









feedback is appreciated! :lol:

thanks!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it! think its great


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Adrienne said:


> I love it! think its great


thankie adrienne


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Well done it's gorgeous - I love the handle holder/thingies - (I'm sure there's a word!) and the embroidered chi mom is fantastic! That would have to be Chi Mammy in Ireland though...


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

Omg! It is adorable! I love it!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!!! That is really, really nice!!! :love1: I want one!!! I'm going to have to have you make me one!!! Can you get that same material? PM me with the info like cost, etc. cause I'll be ordering!!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

Love it! Looks beautiful


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love it !!! it would match my dream chi pouchii you made for me


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Aquarius said:


> Well done it's gorgeous - I love the handle holder/thingies - (I'm sure there's a word!) and the embroidered chi mom is fantastic! That would have to be Chi Mammy in Ireland though...


hehehe thanks SUPERmod hehehe :lol: yes they are called grommets, i have to order more now lol



Missygal said:


> I love it!!!!!


thankie missy!



Jmitchell&tiki said:


> Omg! It is adorable! I love it!


thanks so much. replied to ur PM 



Pookypeds said:


> Oh my gosh!!!! That is really, really nice!!! :love1: I want one!!! I'm going to have to have you make me one!!! Can you get that same material? PM me with the info like cost, etc. cause I'll be ordering!!!


hehehehe!!! replied 



Buildthemskywards said:


> Looks gorgeous.


thankie buildthem!



Star's Mama said:


> Love it! Looks beautiful


thanks starsmama!



elaina said:


> i love it !!! it would match my dream chi pouchii you made for me


ahahaha it would wouldn't it *wink* thanks elaine!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

"If you build it, they will come" ...I think this creation will bring you new clients. I love it.:thumbright:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Super cute! Good job.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> "If you build it, they will come" ...I think this creation will bring you new clients. I love it.:thumbright:


hahahaha are u quotin the bible lmao! ^^ thanks! i already got 1 new person lined up and shes not even from online LOL 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Super cute! Good job.


thankie krystal! :albino:


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

Those are SO pretty!
I tried making a tote bag once. It was a major fail!
You are so talented!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Mrs.J. said:


> Those are SO pretty!
> I tried making a tote bag once. It was a major fail!
> You are so talented!


LOL! tote bags deals with parts  esp. when u make it padded like i did, its more work. to make a regular tote bag is less work unless u put interfacing in between. or u can even make a duct tape one for less work and cheaper


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha are u quotin the bible lmao! ^^ thanks! i already got 1 new person lined up and shes not even from online LOL



Bible? No. I'm quoting "Field of dreams".(the movie)


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow that is fabulous! If you ever decided to go into business I would order one.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

kellyb said:


> Wow that is fabulous! If you ever decided to go into business I would order one.


its available for me to make  let me know if ur interested hehe. Thanks!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I am definitely interested!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Bible? No. I'm quoting "Field of dreams".(the movie)


Ah ok!  thought u became a nun overnight :lol:



kellyb said:


> I am definitely interested!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Woohoo! Sent a PM


----------

